# Xm Music lab



## Mrpalmer420 (Jan 9, 2007)

Does anyone know if Music lab will ever come back. i am still very upset that this channel is gone from radio(i know i can listen on the iternet but I don't have a stream in my car). I love Phish and Wide4spread panic and Stringn Cheese Incident and this was the only channel that plays it. I think only phish has come up in my searches twice since this channel has been eliminated.:nono2:


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Not a chance until the Clear Channel contract runs out - no bandwidth available until then at the EARLIEST. I'm trying to remember if the contract expires this year or next but I can't recall.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The CC contract ends in the Summer of 2008, IIRC. There were some rumors at XMFan that Music Lab would be returing to the satellites, but that's it.


----------

